# (Sicherungs) Verteilungen: doppelte Kennzeichnung der Betriebsmittel Pflicht?



## DennisBerger (31 August 2022)

Hallo
gehört nicht zum Schaltschrankbau aber fand keinen passenderen Bereich.
Es geht um (Sicherungs) *Hauptverteilungen und Unterverteilungen* im Industriebetrieb

wir hatten den TÜV / VDS bei uns im Haus und er hat alle Haupt und Unterverteilungen bemängelt (der erste der das nach 30 jahren macht), dass unter den Frontabdeckungen die ganzen Sicherungen nicht nochmal beschriftet sind sondern nur auf den Abdeckungen außen.
er besteht da drauf, ich konnte aber in dieser u.g. Norm nichts finden und ist das überhaupt für diesen fall bei *Verteilungen* zutreffend?

Da das nachrüsten sehr sehr viel Arbeit bei der Größe der Firma bedeutet, wollte ich erstmal schauen ob dies wirklich bei Verteilungen (zwingend)  vorgeschrieben ist.
Hab gehört, das wäre eigentlich eher bei zb Flughäfen Vorschrift?


Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen und mir da Fakten nennen 

Sein text:


> Die Kennzeichnungen der in den Verteiler eingebauten Betriebsmittel sind unvollständig bzw.
> fehlerhaft. Die Kennzeichnungen sind zusätzlich so anzubringen, dass diese auch bei abgenommener
> Frontabdeckung eindeutig zu identifizieren sind (DIN VDE 0660 Teil 600).


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2022)

Naja, die 0660 kann man schon so auslegen.



> Innerhalb der Schaltgerätekombination muss es möglich sein, bestimmte Stromkreise und ihre Schutzeinrichtungen zu identifizieren. Kennzeichnungen müssen lesbar, dauerhaft und für die physikalische Umgebung geeignet sein. Alle verwendeten Kennzeichnungen müssen mit IEC 81346-1 und mit IEC 81346-2 übereinstimmen und mit denen im Schaltplan identisch sein, der in Übereinstimmung mit IEC 61082-1 sein muss



Bei abgenommener Abdeckung ist das Bauelement nicht ohne weiteres indentifizierbar.


----------



## DennisBerger (31 August 2022)

aber es steht nicht dabei, dass es lesbar sein muss wenn man die abdeckung abnimmt, die Kennzeichnung ist ja per forma da und korrekt.
ist so oder so auslegbar. seh daraus aber keine Pflicht.


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> aber es steht nicht dabei, dass es lesbar sein muss wenn man die abdeckung abnimmt, die Kennzeichnung ist ja per forma da und korrekt.
> ist so oder so auslegbar. seh daraus aber keine Pflicht.



Die Situation ist eindeutig.
Du hast deine Auffassung der Norm ... Der TÜV-Sachverständige hat seine Auffassung.
Wer bekommt im Zweifelsfall Recht?

Spass beiseite. Die doppelte Bezeichnung setzt sich immer mehr durch und ist letztlich auch sinnvoll.
Bei größeren Verteilungen hast du mehrere Abdeckungen und damit auch Verwechslungsgefahr.
Bei der Fehlersuche und auch bei Umbauten ist es auch für den Instandhalter einfacher, wenn die Bezeichnung auch direkt auf dem Bauteil ist.


----------



## DennisBerger (31 August 2022)

Du hast recht, dass es sinnvoll ist seh ich auch so, da kann man bei abgenommener Abdeckung schon mal eine Reihe nach unten rutschen..
aber mir was unbekannt, dass es zwingend vorgeschrieben ist und auch nachgerüstet werden muss


----------



## MSommer (31 August 2022)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link: https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nc/fachartikel/beschriftung-in-schaltschraenken/
Ergänzend: https://www.elektro.net/praxisprobl...euerschraenken-nach-din-en-60204-1-vde0113-1/


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Du hast recht, dass es sinnvoll ist seh ich auch so, da kann man bei abgenommener Abdeckung schon mal eine Reihe nach unten rutschen..
> aber mir was unbekannt, dass es zwingend vorgeschrieben ist und auch nachgerüstet werden muss



Beim Thema Nachrüstung würde ich mich auch nochmal mit dem TÜV zusammensetzen.
Manches was der TÜV bemängelt, ist oft auch nur eine Empfehlung.
Hatten wir auch schon bei manchen Dingen, haben wir zur Kenntnis genommen und entsprechend dokumentiert.


----------



## DennisBerger (31 August 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link: https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nc/fachartikel/beschriftung-in-schaltschraenken/
> Ergänzend: https://www.elektro.net/praxisprobl...euerschraenken-nach-din-en-60204-1-vde0113-1/


danke, daraus ergibt sich, dass es keine Pflicht ist wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.
Schade, dass da nur von "Wohnungsverteilern" geschrieben wird... weiss nicht ob die anders als Firmenverteiler zu handhaben sind?


den 2. link kann ich nicht lesen... da ein + artikel... kannst du es zusammenfassen was da steht?
@MSommer


----------



## nade (31 August 2022)

Also das Problem hatte ich bei keinem unserer Firmenkunden, weder bei Altanlagen, die Firmen mit Errichten des Gebäudes gebaut haben, noch bei erneuerten Verteilungen. OK, wir Handhaben es sowieso so, dass wir dem Bauteil, also der Sicherung/RCD/... die Bezeichnung drauf geben. Auf der Abdeckung macht es manchmal wenig sinn, da je nach Größe 2-x* gleiche Abdeckungsgröße ist, somit leicht ein Vertauschen möglich. Nachteil bei Austauschen wegen defekt einmal neu Beschriften.
Ehr hoilt da ein TÜV Prüfer rum, weil einem Schutzisolierten Schrank die Hutschienen nicht isoliert zu den Tragschienen mit Reihenklemmen bestückt sind. War aber auch eine andere Firma die das so aufgebaut hatte. Ist auch nur der eine, findet wohl nicht genug neues und ja. Gibt so Volldeppen, die sich fest auf eine Sache eingeschossen haben und wenn nichts anderes da, dann da mit mimimi Glänzen.


----------



## knabi (31 August 2022)

Wer einmal bei einem großen Standverteiler für die Wartung alle Abdeckungen abgenommen hat, der weiß hinterher, daß es durchaus sinnvoll ist, die Betriebsmittel direkt zu kennzeichnen. Eher würde ich auf die Beschriftung der Abdeckungen verzichten als auf die BMK-Kennzeichnung (wennn denn die BMK-Kennzeichnung so angebracht ist, daß man sie auch bei eingebauter Abdeckung lesen kann).

Gruß
Holger


----------



## knabi (31 August 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Ehr hoilt da ein TÜV Prüfer rum, weil einem Schutzisolierten Schrank die Hutschienen nicht isoliert zu den Tragschienen mit Reihenklemmen bestückt sind. War aber auch eine andere Firma die das so aufgebaut hatte. Ist auch nur der eine, findet wohl nicht genug neues und ja. Gibt so Volldeppen, die sich fest auf eine Sache eingeschossen haben und wenn nichts anderes da, dann da mit mimimi Glänzen.


Das Problem habe ich auch schon mit den TÜV-Heinis diskutiert. Wem schadet der PE-Anschluß an einem Metallgestell im Inneren einer SKII-Verteilung? Aus meiner Sicht ist das eher ein Vorteil, da ein Kollege, der den Verteiler öffnet und mit den Fingern am Metallgestell ist, im Fehlerfall eben keinen Schlag bekommt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ludewig (31 August 2022)

SKII ist halt SKII.
Meistens ist es falsch ausgeführt.


----------



## s_kraut (31 August 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Wer einmal bei einem großen Standverteiler für die Wartung alle Abdeckungen abgenommen hat, der weiß hinterher, daß es durchaus sinnvoll ist, die Betriebsmittel direkt zu kennzeichnen. Eher würde ich auf die Beschriftung der Abdeckungen verzichten als auf die BMK-Kennzeichnung (wennn denn die BMK-Kennzeichnung so angebracht ist, daß man sie auch bei eingebauter Abdeckung lesen kann).
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


Die Argumentation geh ich mit, und drum gehört auf die Montageplatte beim BM zuordenbar ein BMK hin und auf das BM selbst auch ein BMK.
Wenn ein/mehrere Teile entnommen werden, kann man das jeweilige Teil mit seinem Zustand/Fehlerbild zuordnen. Und am Einbauort steht drauf, was da hin kommt.


----------



## nade (31 August 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> SKII ist halt SKII.
> Meistens ist es falsch ausgeführt.


Damals war es mit einfach der Schutzklasse Umlabeln getan, da reitet der Spezi jetzt halt gerne drauf rum. Und jetzt bau mal noch bei einem Hagerschrank die Verfügbaren Plastikteile nach, wenn eben auch die Scheinenschrauben nicht wirklich erreichbar sind... Aber spaßiger sind dann so Schaltschränke...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 nah? Hat wer Lust? ist noch eine gute alte S5 verbaut. Rechts daneben die S5, links rüber geht der Leistungsteil, Schütze usw. "nur" 2cm Staub...
Aber da gab es wohl noch nie eine Beanstandung. Vorteil ist, der Plan und die Klemmen stimmen noch...


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2022)

Ich denke dass Thema hier ist nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der doppelten Bezeichnungen, sondern die Nachrüstpflicht.
Natürlich gibt es in der Betriebssicherheitsverordung die regelmäßige Überprüfung und die Anpassung an den Stand der Technik. Aber das auch da sind die Vorgaben schwammig.


----------



## DennisBerger (1 September 2022)

genau, dass es sinn macht ist klar, mir ging es darum ob es die Nachrüstplicht gibt und wo das dann steht, denn wir sprechen da schon von einem großen Aufwand wenn nun alle Veteilungen und alle Sicherungen doppelt beschriftet werden* müssen*


----------



## nade (1 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Thema hier ist nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der doppelten Bezeichnungen, sondern die Nachrüstpflicht.
> Natürlich gibt es in der Betriebssicherheitsverordung die regelmäßige Überprüfung und die Anpassung an den Stand der Technik. Aber das auch da sind die Vorgaben schwammig.


Und genau an dem Punkt liegt schon das Problem, an dem "schwamig". Der eine Prüfer weist bei der Begehung nur drauf hin, sieht es als kleines Manko, aber andere machen da dann gleich ein Fass auf und beharren auf die Behebung. Auch so eine Banalität die schon 20 Jahre so ist. Bei Doppelbeschriftung find ich das als Kritikpunkt nicht angebracht. Siehe das Bild von dem Schaltschrank. Da ist die Beschriftung tatsächlich noch vorhanden, aber wirklich nun ja. Für einen Schrank bei dem die Drähte noch gut im Rangierkanal lagen (etwa gleiches Alter) und 1..2 Deckel fehlten gab es von einem anderen Prüfer auf den "Deckel" das die Kanäle geschlossen sein müssen. Andere muckieren sich über Ur-alt Schränke bei denen die Reihenklemmenbeschriftung teilweise Fehlt, wiederum anderen ist das egal, die bemängeln das das Phasenschienensystem Blank da liegt. Letzteres ist ein Punkt den man wirklich für die Betriebssicherheit akzeptieren kann. Hat zwar keiner ausser einem der weiß was er Tut seine Griffel in den Schrank zu Stecken, aber auch wenn man das weiß ist nicht ausgeschlossen sich da ein "Hallowach" abzuholen. Bei gerade komplett neu erstellten Anlagen lass ich mir das mit Doppelt oder Dreifach beschriftet gefallen, da sollte beim Aufbau die Zeit da sein um alles richtig zu machen, bei aber Altanlagen, wo warscheinlich auch schon das ein oder andere getauscht wurde, da ist es vom Prüfer jammern auf höchsten Niveau, wenn da das Bauteil nur auf einer Abnehmbaren Abdeckung beschriftet ist.
Ach ja die TÜV Reporte haben meistens auch eine Kennzeichnung der Punkte nach Relevanz. Da müsste die Beschriftung weit hinten stehen. Also ohne zusätzlichen z.B. *, X oder was auch immer genommen wird. Behebt die schwerwiegenderen Sachen wie z.B. doppelt/dreifach belegte Reihenklemmen zum Schrauben, oder gerissenes Neozeed Element, Überhitzte Schraubverbindung...Fehlender Berührungsschutz, gebrochene Verschraubung... so halt das "Gelumps" was aufgefallen ist und von dem wirklich eine Gefahr ausgehen kann. Das mit der Beschriftung würd ich dem mal so für nächstes mal über lassen.
Wo ich letztens auch nicht schlecht gestaunt hatte, der Betrieb steht mein schon 16 Jahre und bereits bei der Planung und auch bei der erst Montage wurde eine Sicherung, meine 25A auf ein 5x2,5mm² geplant und auch so verbaut. Original wie es in den Schaltungsunterlagen steht. Nach so langer Zeit hat es doch Tatsächlich ein TÜV Prüfer bemängelt.
Also mach dir nichts draus, ist von Prüfer zu Prüfer unterschiedlich. Der eine bringt wirklich nur Sicherheitsrelevante Sachen, der andere istn "Duppescheißer" oder Jungspund und muss sich mit so Kleinkram wichtig machen. Behebt alles was die wirkliche Betriebssicherheit betrifft, so Schönheitskosemetik Sachen würd ich da wie gesagt mal hinten anstellen, wenn es das Einzige ist was noch gefunden wird... Dann ist es dem eben so.


----------



## MSommer (3 September 2022)

@DennisBerger
Sorry habe erst heute deinen Beitrag gelesen:Im Anhang die zugehörige PDF:


----------



## nade (3 September 2022)

MSommer schrieb:


> @DennisBerger
> Sorry habe erst heute deinen Beitrag gelesen:Im Anhang die zugehörige PDF:


Sagt alles. Also Doppelkennzeichnung nur wenn der Kunde es ausdrücklich wünscht, ansonst nicht Doppelt sondern auf dem Betriebsmittel selbst.
In deinem fall wäre wohl die Abdeckung gleich zu setzen mit Rangierkanal Deckel. Das wieder rum würd ich dann umgehen mit einfach einer Deckelbezeichnung die Positionstechnisch nicht verwechselbar ist. Wird zwar dann warscheinlich auch wieder kritisiert, aber nun ja. Es ist nicht dem Instandhalter seine Aufgabe das der Bediener ohne Abdeckung noch weiß wovon er die Finger zu lassen hat, weil er bereits die Abdeckung nicht entfernen darf.


----------



## Blockmove (3 September 2022)

@nade 
Der Vergleich Rangierkanal - Abdeckung Verteilung passt nicht.
Bei einer Verteilung musst du auch mit montierter Abdeckung das BMK erkennen können.
Wenn ein RCD auslöst, nimmt man nicht die Abdeckung ab.


----------



## nade (3 September 2022)

Hab grad etwas verletzten Huf, vielleicht deswegen. Alte/UR-Alte Verteilungen war die BMK teils auch mit den Kunststoff gravierten Schilder auf den Kanal geklebt worden.
An einem hier gemeinten Verteiler hat eben wie schon gesagt hinter der Abdeckung eh nur der Elektriker was verloren, und wenn er dann nur auf der Abdeckung de BMK hat, müßte ein nicht ganz Strohdummer in der Lage sein, auch bei weiterem Fehler bzw Suche sich dann orientieren zu können.
Wenn es sich hier eben einfach gemacht wurde, aus den beliegenden Nummernbögen einfach einfach durchnummerieren und das dann in der Legende entsprechend festhalten... Dann wäre es auch nicht das erste mal, das ich das gesehen hätte. Und auch da hat sich bei unseren ganzen Kunden noch kein TÜV Prüfer drüber aufgegeilt.
Daher einfach die Abdeckungen durchgängig kenntlich machen.. z.b Oben links mit 1.1 angefangen, nach rechts 1.5 und gleiches nach unten 5.1 und 5.5 bei jetzt mal angenommenem Schrank 5 Felder und 5 Deckel hoch. 
Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als würden die Prüfer auf gefundene Mängel bezahlt, nicht auf finden sicherheitsrelevanter Mängel.


----------

